# Marvel Ultimate Alliance really slow



## Clef (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi, I just got Marvel Ultimate Alliance. I've tried to play it on my Sony VAIO FE-790 laptop, but it's pretty impossible, it's so choppy and slow at almost all settings (I've tried 1024x.. and 1280x..)  My desktop's set at 1280x800, and I haven't really messed with the nVidia Display Panel. The specs for the laptop are: 2GHz Core 2 Duo, 1GB RAM, nVidia GeForce Go 7600 128MB.

I'm just thinking - shouldn't it run just fine on my configuration?? If not, suggestions are more than welcome... What should I change and where. Changing the in-game settings (antialias etc.) didn't really do that big of a difference.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

first thing i think i would try is drop the resolution of the game a bit,and see if it speeds up any.

edit:i was just looking at some posts on another forum.try the game with the advanced lighting feature off.the folks there was saying it made a huge difference in the frame rate


----------



## Clef (Jan 5, 2007)

I tried dropping it - going from 1280x... to 1024x... didn't do much, when dropping to 800x600 it was a little bit faster, but just a little bit. Is the graphics card on my laptop that crappy?? Because I've got plenty of processor power on this.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

pharoah said:


> first thing i think i would try is drop the resolution of the game a bit,and see if it speeds up any.
> 
> edit:i was just looking at some posts on another forum.try the game with the advanced lighting feature off.the folks there was saying it made a huge difference in the frame rate



look at the edit^


----------



## Clef (Jan 5, 2007)

You were right... Doesn't look that good anymore (actually it looks like a completely different game :normal: ), it removes those shiny "XBox360-ish" effects that really gets PCs on their knees apparently. But now at least it's playable.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

well dont feel bad the person on the other forum that was having the same problem has a 7900gt,and 2 gigs of ram.he couldnt run the advanced lighting either.so it must be a fairly resource hog of a game,but im glad you can play now. :wave:


----------

